

Ask HN: Paired programming interview, what should I know? - csdrane

I have a programming interview coming up. I will be paired with someone more senior from the organization. It&#x27;s my job to identify a small feature or refactoring that I would like to do to a code sample I previously provided. The interview will take ~30 minutes and I&#x27;ve been told that ideally the feature should only take 10 - 15 minutes to implement.<p>I&#x27;ve never paired before, so I&#x27;m not entirely sure what to expect. Further, this interview is for placement in a group for experienced programmers--not for a job interview. I&#x27;d love points on how to prepare and things to do &#x2F; not do during the interview.
======
johnatwork
You could try to get used to it with something like
[http://www.airpair.com/](http://www.airpair.com/) or pairing with someone you
know.

The main thing is, don't get too obsessed with making it work. Most of the
time they just want to know how you work, and if they could get along with
you. When they talk, listen, and think ahead to the bigger picture of what you
are building before replying, and implementing.

Try to relax, reflect his thoughts with your own observation/planning, and you
will do fine.

------
MalcolmDiggs
It's all about being able to effectively communicate your thoughts in
realtime. Try programming "out loud" for an hour a day as a warm up. Just work
as you normally would, narrating what you're doing and why you're doing it.

There's a lot of different kinds of pairing. Try to research what exact
methodology they're practicing so you know what kind of role you can expect on
game day.

